
Ask HN: VCs, what are your favorite questions you ask entrepreneurs? - rdlecler1
Ben Horowitz asked entrepreneurs to give them an example about overcoming adversity because he wanted to know the entrepreneur had grit. Peter Thiel asked about founder salaries because he saw a positive correlation between Low founder salaries and successful outcome.
======
danieltillett
I am just an Angel investor, but my favourite is "How are you going to make a
profit?"

It is amazing how many entrepreneurs have either no idea or such a bad
response to this question that it shows they have not thought about it for
more than 5 minutes. I don’t even mind “no idea” as long as it is backed up by
all the things they have considered.

------
rdlecler1
Peter Thiel had another one: tell me something that’s true that no one else
agrees with you on.

Others:

-What’s changed, why now?

-What’s your competitive moat

~~~
FiatLuxDave
I've always thought that is a really interesting question (your first one,
that is). I first ran across it being used by John Brockman
([https://www.edge.org/responses/what-do-you-believe-is-
true-e...](https://www.edge.org/responses/what-do-you-believe-is-true-even-
though-you-cannot-prove-it)). I wonder if Peter heard it from John, or or vice
versa, or if they both got it from a common source?

~~~
danieltillett
The tell me something you believe that nobody else believes is there is
nothing non-trival that I believe that someone out there doesn’t also believe.
I have always thought the closely related question of "what do you believe to
be true than almost nobody else does” is better.

------
presspot
What's something that happened in your career that changed your way of
thinking?

